
New payments architecture: the next big innovation in UK banking - fanf2
https://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2018/june/new-payments-architecture-innovation-in-payments-/
======
zeristor
Interesting, it seems that the newer banks are better placed to implement this
technology with their newer systems.

